# SocketServer im lokalen netzwerk suchen



## phibla (28. Jun 2010)

Hallo,
ich such ein Möglichkeit, womit ich alle SocketServer(alle den selben Port) im lokalen Netzwerk finden kann. Ist das überhaupt möglich ? Und Wenn wie ?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Gast2 (28. Jun 2010)

Du kannst alle möglichen IP Addressen deines Netzwerks durchprobieren und versuchen dich mit dem jeweiligen ServerSocket zu verbinden.


----------



## tuxedo (29. Jun 2010)

Wenn du am Server was ändern kannst, kannst du ihm noch Multicast/Broadcast verpassen. Dann muss dein "Suchclient" nicht alle IP-Adressen abklappern.

- Alex


----------

